# Pennsylvania-2 Free Golden Retrievers.



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for these two beautiful goldens that they find loving homes soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Lets see, sounds like a BYB has finished using these two. Poor things, hope they get a good home this time.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

It is so ironic that a byb or puppy miller will require that you spay or neuter the dogs, but they will use them up to their maximum of puppy producing and then put them to the curb. GRAPE rescue used to have a puppymill (amish) that would call up on a neighbors phone and tell the director that he had a female or male dog that if we didn't come and get them he'd "get rid of them". It was hard for some of the members because if we said anything (which one member finally did) then we would never hear from him again, which he did, and who knows what happened to his castoffs?!!!!
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, this makes me so sad.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they do find good home soon.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Poor dogs... 

I hope someone can rescue them.


----------

